# Some Specific Pedicure Requirements



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

So far I've had one pedicure since coming to Dubai, but the feet are starting to look a little dodgy, so time for another. The first time I went to Bare salon in IBN Battuta. The girl was very nice and did a nice job but I'm looking for something on the level of what I could get on every other block in NY. So is there a place with:

a comfy or preferably massage chair
a warm foot bath (not a bowl of water on the floor)
a little platform thing that you put your feet up on. ( I really don't like putting my feet up on someone's lap)
a great selection of color
a reasonable price?

Gosh, I sound really spoiled. I went the whole first 30 years of my life without a pedicure, but now that I've been turned on to their relaxing and aesthetic qualities, I can't go back. I don't really want a deluxe salon experience, just a relaxing half hour and some pretty toes.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Imagine a dude-mani's in Dubai ... virtually non-existent ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Tips and Toes...they're all over the place. See comments in blue below:



justlooking said:


> So far I've had one pedicure since coming to Dubai, but the feet are starting to look a little dodgy, so time for another. The first time I went to Bare salon in IBN Battuta. The girl was very nice and did a nice job but I'm looking for something on the level of what I could get on every other block in NY. So is there a place with:
> 
> a comfy or preferably massage chair - You could try N Bar or something for the massage chair. The Tips n Toes chairs are very comfortable, nice music playing at the back, generally a very relaxing ambience
> a warm foot bath (not a bowl of water on the floor) - they have those.
> ...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

justlooking said:


> So far I've had one pedicure since coming to Dubai, but the feet are starting to look a little dodgy, so time for another. The first time I went to Bare salon in IBN Battuta. The girl was very nice and did a nice job but I'm looking for something on the level of what I could get on every other block in NY. So is there a place with:
> 
> a comfy or preferably massage chair
> a warm foot bath (not a bowl of water on the floor)
> ...


I go to Sasha salon in JBR although I know they have other branches around (i think another one is in Ibn Batuta) and they dont have the platform but they do have the rest.
Prices are good. You can get a mani and pedi for 130 with leg and arm massage included.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a big fan of The Nail Spa and have bee going to the Ibn Battuta branch for nearly 2 years without complaint. They have all the things you've asked for including something to put your foot on instead of a lap!

The Nail Spa - Welcome to our website


----------

